# Electric Tongue Jack



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

After reading every post on here about jacks it seems you've narrowed everything down to the Atwood 3500 or Barker 3500. Question, when we have the TT at home, we live on a hill and I have to literally have the tongue almost touching the ground to level the TT to get the rear slide out easily. Will electric jacks go this far down, pros or cons of either brands, after reading the Barker seems to have changed the gears to metal









Bill spending his tax money early.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno. I never even thought about that. I'm in the market for one of these as well, and like you, I have to drop the tongue down pretty low at home. I did read that they have an 18" range of motion, which I think is more than I get out of my manual job.
I'll be watching to see what others say.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't have the Atwood
But I have a Barker 2500 and I can take it down to just about 3"off the ground

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I don't have the Atwood
> But I have a Barker 2500 and I can take it down to just about 3"off the ground
> 
> Don
> [snapback]78913[/snapback]​


Thanks Don is that with or without the sand pad or wheel.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have the Atwood
> ...


Just the plate on the bottom of the jack


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the Atwood -- all the gears are now metal -- also -- if you are getting it from camping world -- go online to that other RV Wholesale place -- print out the price -- call Camping World and they will price match -- I saved over 50 dollars that way ...

but I made a comment to myself, while i looked at your SAT pictures, that I wondered why you didnt have an electric jack .. makes night and day diference...

should be everyones first mod....


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

2500RAM

My Atwood retracts high enought that the trailer would be on the ground. I retract it this way when traveling so if for some unforseen circumstance the trailer would come off








it would not hit the jack. I learnt from a pop up that did that and bent the jack. In that case it was not much of an impact because I was in town.

Just like your diesel, once you have one you wonder what you have been doing without one.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> but I made a comment to myself, while i looked at your SAT pictures, that I wondered why you didnt have an electric jack .. makes night and day diference...
> 
> should be everyones first mod....
> [snapback]78924[/snapback]​


But I only found this site after camping season ended so all non camping winter mods, does that still count as one super winter first mod?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> 2500RAM
> 
> My Atwood retracts high enought that the trailer would be on the ground. I retract it this way when traveling so if for some unforseen circumstance the trailer would come off
> 
> ...


Thanks OutbackPM, that's what I was looking for, between this and Ghosty's post on the Atwood it's going to be the Atwood 3500. Now to price the internet.

Thanks again all Outbackers









Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ram,

I too have the Atwood, and it is a great jack. I have never tried it, but I am sure I could set my tounge on the ground (with sand pad). That thing pulls way up when fully retracted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Found one online for $245 from a previous post. Sounds like a good deal.

http://i2.peapod.com/c/CT/CTSEU.jpg

Anyone think camping world will price match that price. Everything else is between 300 and 430 for the same jack.

Bill.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Does anyone know the difference between the Atwood 3500 and the 3502? I campared them at CW and the specs are the same - the only difference is the 3502 is 66 bucks LESS than the 3500. I would think that the 3502 would be the newer model.

As soon as I post this I'll check the Atwood site, so I may be back to answer my own question.

I'm back. Nope. They don't even list the model numbers.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Found one online for $245 from a previous post. Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> http://i2.peapod.com/c/CT/CTSEU.jpg
> 
> ...


$245 - sounds like a great deal. Is it new or a refurb unit?

Thor


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Bill,

I'll be spending my tax $$ right along with you! Everything I've read says it's well worth the money to upgrade to an electrick jack. Not sure which one I'm getting yet, so I'll post when I do! I just think about how much easier hookup would be on those Fridays afterwork, trying to load up kids and dogs and the beer barge cooler full of frosty ones!









Good Luck!

Alan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Found one online for $245 from a previous post. Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> http://i2.peapod.com/c/CT/CTSEU.jpg
> 
> ...


Looks like a great deal, Bill!

I see $279.93 at RV Parts Outlet for the Atwood HD. They are usually pretty good on price.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Found one online for $245 from a previous post. Sounds like a good deal.
> 
> http://i2.peapod.com/c/CT/CTSEU.jpg
> 
> ...


I think I can get that same tub of margarine at a local store for about $.79....





































Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Found one online for $245 from a previous post.Â Sounds like a good deal.
> ...


LMAO!









I think somebody is mixing their metaphors, er... threads!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > 2500Ram said:
> ...


If you click the link, that sure isn't my idea of what an electric jack looks like!!!

















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > huntr70 said:
> ...


Nope. Looks like a salad bowl to me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


No more late night posting for me.

Here is the link.
http://www.etrailerpart.com/electricjacks.htm

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m shutting off your quote button


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m shutting off your quote button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one John









Don


----------

